# skunk living under my shed



## Freeheat (Sep 6, 2013)

OK so I have a skunk living under my shed. I have tried moth balls, that usally works but this guy is pretty tough and thats not working, anyone with advise or tips I'm all ears. BTW I called a trapper and they want 190.00 to trap it out  I was trying not to spend that much but I will if I have to. Now that its getting cooler Its great to sleep with the windows open EXCEPT for this little " stinker"


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 6, 2013)

if you're willing to part with the shed in say an "accidental fire" or "unexplained explosion"...I have a few different idears....otherwise I have nothing useful.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 6, 2013)

Isn't that more like removing the wall from the stain, instead of the stain from the wall?

It would be nice if you could displace him without killing him, but unfortunately, our local laws prevent the movement of such animals.  So, my only (legal) solution is a "Have-a-heart" trap.  Set in a place where you can get a clear shot of him from a "safe" distance.  Trap, then shoot.  It's like shooting fish in a barrel.  I don't like this, but since I don't feel like getting arrested for moving a groundhog or skunk from my house to a local park, it's our only option.


----------



## Bret Hart (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's a few ideas. Not sure if they really work though.

http://www.skunkrepellent.net/homemade-skunk-repellent/


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 6, 2013)

Joful said:


> Isn't that more like removing the wall from the stain, instead of the stain from the wall?
> 
> It would be nice if you could displace him without killing him, but unfortunately, our local laws prevent the movement of such animals.  So, my only (legal) solution is a "Have-a-heart" trap.  Set in a place where you can get a clear shot of him from a "safe" distance.  Trap, then shoot.  It's like shooting fish in a barrel.  I don't like this, but since I don't feel like getting arrested for moving a groundhog or skunk from my house to a local park, it's our only option.


 
I live in the city so I can't dicharge a firearm


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 6, 2013)

Joful said:


> Isn't that more like removing the wall from the stain, instead of the stain from the wall?



mmmm....possibly


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 6, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> I live in the city so I can't dicharge a firearm


Its only illegal if you get caught


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 6, 2013)

A pack of blackcats  every hour until the problem is gone.


----------



## begreen (Sep 6, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> I live in the city so I can't dicharge a firearm



Air rifle?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

The problem with skunks is that even a GOOD shot can result in the skunk spraying in his final moments.  I've had one skunk pollute an entire golf course after taking a .22 to the head.  Hmm, getting to be that time of year where they start ripping up the grass looking for grubs.... Big feeding push before winter?


----------



## bmblank (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't piss it off, that'll only make it spray. Best bet is a skunk trap. They're designed to keep the tail from raising when it's trapped.
Skunks kinda smell bad when they hang around. When they spray (even if they only spray in your vicinity), at work, shopping, wherever you go people will not hang around you because they'll smell it on you.
Again, best bet is to GENTLY get it to leave. Not scare the chit out of it (damn near literally).


----------



## JustWood (Sep 6, 2013)

1/2 glazed doughnut
1/2 can Dr. PEPPER
eat and drink other halves
3 or 4 tablespoons fly bait
mix up in mayo jar
set upright under shed
wait and pray it don't die under shed
too sweet for dogs and cats


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 7, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Here's a few ideas. Not sure if they really work though.
> 
> http://www.skunkrepellent.net/homemade-skunk-repellent/[/quot





JustWood said:


> 1/2 glazed doughnut
> 1/2 can Dr. PEPPER
> eat and drink other halves
> 3 or 4 tablespoons fly bait
> ...



As its now 330 am and the little s**t has woke me up again I was thinking antifreeze and tuna fish


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 7, 2013)

begreen said:


> Air rifle?



I'm going to gander mountain to look at them


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 7, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> I'm going to gander mountain to look at them


As stated by someone else its highly recommended not to shoot them every one that i have shot or seen shot has released its spray upon impact of bullet and head.


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 7, 2013)

mix 5 part water and 15 parts ammiona and dump under or use a sprayer..


----------



## save$ (Sep 7, 2013)

I am wondering if you bought a recording of some predatory animal noises and leave the recording playing (contious) in your outbuilding that might frighten or agitate the skunk to abandon that place.


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that i'm awake  and talking to the wife she will not let me bait it with loaded tuna fish or anything else, I think i'm going to try the ammonia method.......... stay tuned and I will keep all updated

JIM


----------



## bmblank (Sep 7, 2013)

Ammonia or some strong pine scented pine-sol or something i have heard will work.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 7, 2013)

Every unwanted animal that has taken up residence in my sheds or breezeway has left after I sprayed linen scented bathroom air freshener into their abode. That highly developed sense of smell doesn't seem to care for the stuff.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 7, 2013)

Find where said animal is entering. Plug entryway.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 7, 2013)

plugging the entry might work if the skunk is doing what it think he is doing. that is he is entering a ground hog hole. reading up on ground hogs i came across that little nugget of info and i seen it happen here twice. take a look in the day time under your shed it should be sleeping. see if it is just under the shed or in a hole. if in a hole put a piece of plywood down and then a few cement blocks. or what i'm told to do with squirrels around here is trap them then submerge the trap with him in it. i'm told that is the only legal way to get rid of rocket j squirrel. so check with your town or city hall about that. my friend has got rid of 4 ground hogs and 2 skunks that way.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 7, 2013)

fbelec said:


> what i'm told to do with squirrels around here is trap them then submerge the trap with him in it. i'm told that is the only legal way to get rid of rocket j squirrel.


Why the hell would you want to kill a squirrel?  Ground hogs can (and usually will) destroy property.  No one wants a skunk living outside their window.  But... a squirrel?  All they do is look cute and frustrate the dog.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 7, 2013)

And chew up everything in sight. Bushy tailed rats.

But then, I don't have a dog.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 7, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> And chew up everything in sight. Bushy tailed rats.
> 
> But then, I don't have a dog.


Neither do I.  I have these two idiots:




(she got her head stuck in there on her own)

My squirrels don't seem to chew on anything but acorns and walnuts.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 8, 2013)

they will chew on houses. and once they start there is no stopping them they will even think of attacking the thing (human) that is trying to disrupt their home/your home.


----------



## HDRock (Sep 8, 2013)

Squirrels don't seem to be a problem here but , ground hogs , coons , possums, just big rats , they die


----------



## fbelec (Sep 8, 2013)

no exp. here but i'm told they taste like chicken.


----------



## HDRock (Sep 8, 2013)

fbelec said:


> no exp. here but i'm told they taste like chicken.


 What ? squirrels ,rabbits , better than chicken, never eaten a skunk


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 8, 2013)

I found  Havaheart  stuff that you sprinlkle arround the shed , Its got all kinds of stuff in it, fox urine , cuyane pepper .... I put all arround the shed and didn't smell him last night. I hope he moved on

JIM


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 9, 2013)

Heart and lung shot will kill them without spraying.  It doesn't set off the nerve action that the head shot does.  

I'm not sure what would drive them away as far as scents go.  A Have a Heart and swimming lessons is the way I'd approach it.  Move very slow when transporting the guy.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 9, 2013)

and put a sheet over the cage so he can't see will keep him from getting nervous and if he does spray it hits the sheet and not you


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 10, 2013)

Night 2 and no stink , me thinks he moved on


----------



## Ashful (Sep 10, 2013)

Will you ID your neighbor, when he comes here to ask how to get rid of a skunk?

"Here's something that's going to make a fortune. Get in on this: this is a roach spray. It doesn't kill the roaches, but it fills them with self doubt as to whether or not they're in the right house."  -  George Carlin


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 10, 2013)

I have heard people say that they put a havahart in a box for skunks. Supposedly if it's the right size for them, they can't lift their tail to spray, but it sounds like a gamble.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Sep 23, 2013)

Drop a road flare in a coffee can down there. It will gas them out. Coffee can is to keep from setting anything afire.


----------



## Freeheat (Sep 23, 2013)

The have a heart stuff I think worked , the neighbor let his dog out at 330 watched the skunk run along the fence  2 doors down. Easy to tell its the same skunk it's almost all white, I assume  its a albino


----------



## timfromohio (Sep 24, 2013)

They (skunks) feed at night.  Get a good spotlight, break-barrel pellet rifle, and have some fun.  Sure, they might do a core dump of stinky juice when you pop them, but it's worth it.  BTW, whoever commented about shooting squirrles - they raid my strawberry beds and generally tear things up.  Plus, they are great practice.  If you can hit small, twitchy vermin like tree rats, then you can hit larger slower-moving targets.  It's quite fun to drop them from 30 or 40 feet up in a tree with a well placed shot.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 24, 2013)

Freeheat said:


> The have a heart stuff I think worked , the neighbor let his dog out at 330 watched the skunk run along the fence  2 doors down. Easy to tell its the same skunk it's almost all white, I assume  its a albino


there are a couple of skunk varieties that are more white than black, there are cream colored ones, etc. kind of neat. I guess they don't need camo


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 24, 2013)

By the way- google images search "white skunk" and you will get mostly pics of ganja


----------



## grizzle (Sep 26, 2013)

If you know anyone with a pet owl, I understand they eat skunks...


----------

